
Israeli Scientists Say They Will Have a Complete Cure for Cancer Within a Year - hudon
https://www.forbes.com/sites/robinseatonjefferson/2019/01/29/israeli-scientists-say-they-will-have-a-complete-cure-for-cancer-within-a-year/#37e3b9f73621
======
masonic
Submitted _11 times_ already.

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=cancer%20cure&sort=byDate&pref...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=cancer%20cure&sort=byDate&prefix=false&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

------
Bucephalus355
It was either Nixon or Ford who in the 1970’s declared a cure for cancer would
be found in 2 years.

It’s hundreds of diseases though, that’s like saying you found a cure for
“organ failure”.

